Ask HN: A good open-source community to contribute to - nandaja
======
mtmail
It's Google Summer Of Code season again.
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/)

Larger open-source communities publish project ideas. Those communities are
usually somewhat organized because they need to prepare months ahead, assign
mentors, got vetted by Google.

I'm biased so I point you to
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Google_Summer_of_Code/20...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Google_Summer_of_Code/2019/Project_Ideas)
and [https://www.hotosm.org/get-involved](https://www.hotosm.org/get-involved)

------
tomtompl
Can you be more precise, what are your interests? Skills? It's hard to answer
such generic question, at least I struggle to come up with anything
meaningful.

